# Scent killer spray? Does it work for coyotes?



## Mr.Kahler

???


----------



## youngdon

NO ! Coyotes can tell what you had for dinner last night. You aren't gonna do yourself, or your partner any good smelling strong of BO but the scent killer won't stop them from smelling you....watch your wind !!


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Gotcha. So more less shower before you go but only rinse and wash with a washcloth right


----------



## youngdon

Remember that a lot of shampoos and hair products as well as deodorant can have strong smells (and so does noggin wax, for you baldies). if the wind where you hunt happens to be swirling that day you could be wasting your time. The coyotes don't care if your hair is done up just right.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i like to hunt with out showering for a few days

smell like an animal to draw them in lol

do you think native people shower before they hunt?

i dont,they may change their diet for a few days to change their smell

maybe even rub down with a dead critter or some native plants to help cover their "human" smell

shower,i really dont think so

i dont use scent killer spray for any hunting

but i do use cover scent wafers on my blinds when i store them for the season

i like to use the "acorn" and "dirt" scent wafers

made the mistake one year and left a "doe in estrus" wafer on my blind when i stored it

couldnt use it the next spring season for turkey, it was way to potent to sit inside of it with out gaging lol


----------



## olsonfia

I use the earth and scent wafers too. Except i put em in the rubbermaid tub i keep my huntung clothes in. That way they don't end up getttin all the smells from the rest of the house. My little brother made the same mistake with the doe estrus wafer except in his clothes tote lol.


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Those are both great ideas. I have my camo just laying around the house. I should probably get to that tHat to prep for this weekend. Probably gonna by a tote and wafers. Maybe tie some rotting steaks around my neck hahaha.


----------



## catcapper

Some fella we all know was babbl'in about somethin in post #2--- heed his last 3 words and you'll kill more coyotes.

awprint:


----------



## SHampton

I hunt after I've been at work sweating all day. It is an absolute waste of time to apply any type of scent reducer. You smell a cake baking, a coyote smells every ingredient in the cake. They can distinguish one drop of human in 100 gallons of coyote piss so you are wasting your time. I used to use a religious scent control regimen so I've been where you are. I typically don't comment or add to conversations like this because there will always be two or 3 guys that say the total opposite of what I do and they are usually guys that have yet to kill a called coyote. So learn from me and all the money and time and effort I spent so you won't have to!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

"scent killer spray? does it work for coyotes?"

since i have never seen a yote at gander or cabelas buying it, im gonna say "no it doesnt work for them" lol


----------



## SHampton

^^^^^^^^^^^^Good Point


----------



## birddog

As a bowhunter, I went through the scent masking/control/etc. phase. The best thing that happened to me was a limited budget. Found I killed deer and a couple of fox by being aware of wind direction and planning my approach to stand sites. I killed several deer in my barn clothes (red/black plaid jacket that was covered in a combo of dairy barn smells and BO) by choosing my stands and approach. Killed an elk when I was all sweated up and 30 miles from the nearest shower stall by watching thermals and wind. Save your money for ammo and practice. It will be more productive than gimmicks.


----------



## dwtrees

Never used any scent killer either in all the years I have been hunting. Just watch where you walk for the noise factor and watch the wind.


----------



## A10hunter

great info, because I have used scent killer thinking that I needed it as a bowhunter for deer and pig in order to get close enough to them for a shot. Wind, Wind, Wind, and noise have cost me more than scent killers can ever help; its just a sales gimmick that I believed to a certain extent. Happy to spend my money on other things of much more importance and pleasure.


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Lots Of great points. Thanks guys. So what I got from it all is WIND WIND WIND" an you can sweat all day and still drop em as log as I'm downwind. Any of you guys smoke on set?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Nope never when hunting


----------



## catcapper

SHampton said:


> I hunt after I've been at work sweating all day. It is an absolute waste of time to apply any type of scent reducer. You smell a cake baking, a coyote smells every ingredient in the cake. They can distinguish one drop of human in 100 gallons of coyote piss so you are wasting your time. I used to use a religious scent control regimen so I've been where you are. I typically don't comment or add to conversations like this because there will always be two or 3 guys that say the total opposite of what I do and they are usually guys that have yet to kill a called coyote. So learn from me and all the money and time and effort I spent so you won't have to!!!


+1 on that Scott--- you pretty well summed it up.

The only way to "hide" your down wind scent from Mr. coyote--- is if you aren't there.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

For a few days !


----------



## Rick Howard

I like to use deodorant..... Just so my buddies don't have to smell me... I go un scented over my traditional old spice. lol


----------

